# Malaysian Cherry Red Centipede Care



## Gsc (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey everyone... I've been selling inverts online for a few months now....but I've kept inverts for 12+ years... I recently bought a few "malaysian cherry red" 'pedes... imports of course... They are doing fine for me... I sold one of the two to a boardmember (EXPERIENCED individual) and he asked if I knew any tips on their care.

I keep and have kept many 'pedes... no problems... he too has many 'pedes... BUT he said that these will do fine for some time and all the sudden die out of nowhere.  Are we all missing something in their care?...I wouldn't think they would be any different that Scolopendra subspinipes ssp. .  

The only reason he (and I) can figure is that maybe, being imports, they come in as older adults... he's been through four I believe... this would be quite a coincidence though for this many.

Are there any SPECIAL tips on the Cherry Reds I can pass on? 

Thanks for your input...


----------



## Randolph XX() (Mar 22, 2005)

http://homepage3.nifty.com/petspets/pede/centi/sco_sp6-cherryred.html
according to this page(translation accesories needed), it's from highland, and better keep in slightly cool temperature, cuz their reigion is 1500 metres above the sea


----------



## DR zuum (Mar 23, 2005)

I had quite a few i was attempting to breed,i kept them around 70 to 75 peat,dirt(potting soil) substrate several driftwood hollow logs,rainbow and slate rock slabs they retain moisture well,large water dish in corner,they did just fine never bred,lol.But did just fine.I had a few croak for no apparent reason,and a few other types of pede from parasites.But thats how it goes if its not cb you take your chances on wc.I also believe on the larger specimens you might be getting old adults on the way out.


----------



## danread (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had one of these die on me for no apparent reason, but i also have two that are currently healthy and seem to be doing well (fingers crossed). I'm keeping them much the smae as all my other pedes, about 20-25 degrees celcius (69-77 F), dryish substrate, waterbowl and a cork bark hide. As randolph said, maybe they need to be kept a bit cooler?


----------



## Gsc (Mar 23, 2005)

I appreciate everyones responses...thank you so much!

Graham


----------



## Jmadson13 (Aug 24, 2005)

I've experienced similar results with S. mutilans; It took two dead pedelings before I revaluated my methods and began keeping them in a cooler part of the room at around 68-75 degrees. I'd imagine I should prepare a similar area for the Malaysian cherries I have coming.


----------

